
Ramsey Orta filmed the killing of Eric Garner–so the police punished him - jseliger
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/13/18253848/eric-garner-footage-ramsey-orta-police-brutality-killing-safety
======
tuxxy
> The symptoms were consistent with human consumption of rat poison, and when
> the tainted meatloaf was finally tested, the results found that the blue-
> green pellets visible in the meatloaf were brodifacoum, the active
> ingredient in rodenticide.

Holy shit. I had no idea this happened, but this is just straight up
appalling. The state of the US prison system is incredibly fucked up. It just
seems like the worst of the worst become COs just so they can fuck with
prisoners, but this is taking it to another level.

~~~
481092
I read that and assumed there'd be a followup investigation of attempted mass
murder but nothing. Was justice served, or even half-heartedly attempted and
the article didn't mention it? The story lacks or justice lacks, hopefully the
former.

